# How to differentiate a ceramic capacitor from tantalum one



## TheGuardian (Aug 5, 2012)

I have a bunch of capacitors that I clipped off of boards, after seeing a few posts about tantalum, but after seeing this,
http://www.scribd.com/doc/20327561/Scrap-Parts-Comp-Identification

I became a bit confused I would like to know how one can tell between a ceramic capacitor and one made of tantalum.

Greatly appreciated, The Guardian


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 5, 2012)

Most tantalum dipped style capacitors are polarized they have a designated '+' lead printed on the package.







Steve


----------



## Geo (Aug 6, 2012)

other than for identification, there are many errors in that document. many parts it list as having no PM value, well i can, and have posted examples of resistors, diodes and other items that contain PM's. it may be milspec but to say it in the way they did implies that there is non in existence. if i had some parts from military or medical and used that document, i would be tossing values out in the junk pile.


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 6, 2012)

Geo said:


> ....... the junk pile.



Surely not! :mrgreen: 

Hmmm, i don't throw anything away anymore, scared someone will find some value in it.

I even separate signal diodes and little neons :lol:





Deano


----------



## TheGuardian (Aug 6, 2012)

Deano, are those resistors in that pile of yours? I commend your savey-ness. :shock:


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 6, 2012)

TheGuardian said:


> Deano, are those resistors in that pile of yours? I commend your savey-ness. :shock:



Nope, just signal diodes, the ones incased in glass and a few neons.

Savey-ness ahhh :lol: Sort of i guess, it seems whenever i throw somthing away, someone somewhere fines value in it, so i keep and sort everything until i find out for sure, example, palladium in ceramic capacitors, i have thrown away kg's. :roll: 

Cheers

Deano


----------



## schomisch (Aug 6, 2012)

Haha Deano I have sorted out a nice pile of those glass diodes also. I was informed there was some pm's in them.. But have not tested or ran any yet, just stock piled.

~Chris!~


----------



## eesakiwi (Aug 6, 2012)

I have saved up over 70grams of the SMD tantalums
& start to wonder if I should just be bandsawing everything off the board & try & make a windsifter to roughly seperate them.


----------



## texan (Aug 7, 2012)

That list says there is no PM value in xtals....and uses as an example a xtal with gold on the bottom....go figure.

Texan


----------



## NoIdea (Aug 7, 2012)

texan said:


> That list says there is no PM value in xtals....and uses as an example a xtal with gold on the bottom....go figure.
> 
> Texan



Hey Texan, i would say that almsot all electronic components contain a soldered joint, which contain PM's or silver of some form or another, it's a case of wether one can be bothered getting them out, i say, why not! 8) 

As for the crystals, yep, got some oxidizing away.

Deano


----------



## texan (Aug 8, 2012)

That list also mentioned LED's...Myself and others on the forum have shown photos of the gold in them....some of the older ones look quite tasty. The gold in most of the xtals I have seen can fool you....it looks like it just covers the bottom...but if you do a good disecting job it actually goes into the casing where the xtal itself is. Older cell phones and pagers are good candidates for locating them.

Texan


----------

